# Best DIY Fruit/Desert of 2021 Recipe



## StompieZA (7/12/21)

Hola ladies and gentleman

So as per every year, there is usually a thread of the best tasting DIY recipes mixed.

Im looking for something new, exciting but super tasty either fruity or desert/custardy to mix

Lets have it, what is your ultimate favorite new recipe that you discovered that is really good and you make liters of or mix it for your daily rotation? Now im not talking one shots peoples, recipes...only

Please share your favorite link/recipe here and lets share the great recipes! 

I really need something new and fresh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (7/12/21)

Found the following recipe on the Blckvapour website..
Called "Mango Tango"

I then tweeked it by replacing the Tangerine with pineapple and adjusted one or two percentages.

The black Ice at 0.5% is 30% black Ice strength.

@StompieZA - looking at your mango/strawberry/peach recipe I was thinking about maybe adding 0.8% of TFA Juicy Peach to this recipe. 
Dunno what your thoughts would be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP (7/12/21)

DougP said:


> Found the following recipe on the Blckvapour website..
> Called "Mango Tango"
> 
> I then tweeked it by replacing the Tangerine with pineapple and adjusted one or two percentages.
> ...


@ivc_mixer maybe you can chip in here and suggest ways to enhance this profile


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/12/21)

Sub'd to this! 

I've mixed quite a few juices that sounded so good on paper but hasn't lived up the the hype. Hopefully this will weild some tried and trusted recipes!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/12/21)

A little quiet here, where all the DIYers?? Come now dont be shy!


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (9/12/21)

Simple but bloody good recipe ive been mixing:
6% RY4 Double (TFA)
3% Honeywood tobacco (FW)
0,5% milk (TFA) - just to round off the edges.

Also been subing the Honeywood with Oakwood at 2%. Makes for a nice hearty vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/12/21)

Here's one I tried with help from @THE REAPER :

Clyrolinx Lemonade - 8%
Clyrolinx Lime - 9.5%
Capella Super Sweet - 0.5%
WS23 (20%) - 0.5%

70/30 and 3mg VG Nic.

Best after 2 weeks steep.

Dubbed it *Sub-Lime*. It's nothing fancy, but it is tasty (for me).

The Lemonade itself also works with Peach and Berries, but always at a lower % Lemonade than the other flavor otherwise it is just lemonade with a slight hint of something else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (9/12/21)

2.5% Arctic winter menthol (FA)
1.5% Peppermint (FA)
1.5% Spearmint (FA)
3% Orange (FA)
1.5% WS 23 10%

It's minty iced orange, who would have guessed ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (9/12/21)

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Simple but bloody good recipe ive been mixing:
> 6% RY4 Double (TFA)
> 3% Honeywood tobacco (FW)
> 0,5% milk (TFA) - just to round off the edges.
> ...


Do you mix it 50/50 for MTL? Sounds very lekker!


----------



## Timwis (9/12/21)

This is the best dessert I have created this year! Sending so much to my Bro he must be bathing in it!






Suggested replacement Figs as MF and CCW are brands many don't have could include FA Fresh Fig and FLV Sweet Fig! neither will need anything like 5%, CCW are top notch flavourings but weak! This recipe is sweet enough for me but sweetener could easily be added to personal preference!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/12/21)

DougP said:


> @ivc_mixer maybe you can chip in here and suggest ways to enhance this profile


For some funny reason this tag didn't reach me, only saw it as I was curious about the thread.

That being said, I have honestly not played with mango or orange flavours in quite some time, so a bit rusty there but I have decided that this December is time for new mixes and tangerine/orange flavours was among the suggested ones I need to play with, so will give this a go and then see from there and comment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (9/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Do you mix it 50/50 for MTL? Sounds very lekker!


Nah 70/30, for the tubes with 0.1ohm aliens. Its a light juice, very easy on the coils. Should work well as a mtl.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## takes (11/12/21)

here is my ADV finalised after months of tweaking:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## FeeDeere (17/12/21)

This is one of my latest ADV, very yummy

A Little Limey : https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/4143927/A Little Limey

1.50% Condensed Milk (Purilum) 
2.00% Custard Premium (FA) 
1.00% Graham Cracker (FW) 
1.00% Persian Lime (VTA) 
0.50% Pudding Base (VTA) 
2.00% Sugar Cookie v1 (CAP) 

Flavor total: 8%
Remember to rate it at: http://tjek.nu/r/E7zy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

